# Wow apparently ONSTAR is a dinosaur soon to breathe its last breath



## Richard King (Dec 24, 2007)

I sure missed the buzz on this if there was any...


Analog cell-phone network going off air - CNN.com


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Dec 25, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I sure missed the buzz on this if there was any...
> 
> 
> Analog cell-phone network going off air - CNN.com



Be sure to read more than just the title. Onstar is not "a dinosaur soon to breathe its last breathe" , it is being updated for improved service. (Please read article)


----------



## Richard King (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh I read it. 
I guess I should have specified analog service is going away.
Which is what ONSTAR originally was.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 25, 2007)

I thought you were talking about the "dino-autopsy" on National Geographic. UK goes digital for terrestrial TV in a couple of years but they have already switched the first transmitter off giving a digital only area in the north of england (?)


----------

